# First deliveries for me! Which to keep?! Help!



## shelbee12 (Apr 3, 2014)

I had my first 2 deliveries! So amazing and of course, I am totally addicted!* How in the world do you decide who to keep? *What age do you start looking for their specific qualities and what qualities do you look for in nigerians when they are babies? Please feel free to critique...I want to learn what things are "good" and "bad"

My first doe, Candy, had quads on her second freshening! 3 bucklings (one born dead  ) and a multicolored doeling. Which buck is better???

Pictures taken at 8 days old
First 2 pics are Flare (buckling)
3rd, 4th and 5th pics are Blaze (buckling)
6th is of both together
7-9 are of Bedazzled (doeling)

My second kidding was twin doelings from a FF named Easter Basket because she was born on Easter...her babies were born on April Fools Day so they will have some frisky fun jokester names, but haven't decided for sure yet what. (open to ideas!)

I'll post their pictures next....I'm at my limit =) he he


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm no help on the deciding as its my first year myself, but...OMG THE DOELING IS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep them all. What sweethearts.I need to buy more land LOL


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

That picture of her looking into the camera just kills me.


----------



## shelbee12 (Apr 3, 2014)

My second kidding was twin doelings from a FF named Easter Basket because she was born on Easter...her babies were born on April Fools Day so they will have some frisky fun jokester names, but haven't decided for sure yet what. (open to ideas!)

Please critique them...I think my hubby will only let me keep one of these girls!

First 4 are of doeling #2 (birthorder)
she is black with white and brown spots

The rest are of doeling #1 starting with the picture of her looking straight at us...she is mostly black with a white spot on her tummy, head, nose, and ears...looks like she will have some brown subtly mixed in the black. She didn't want to pose for a picture...she wanted to explore...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what about momma's udders? you probably want to keep the ones from the best udders.....

congrats on the babies, they are ALL adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

You are lucky to have the problem! They are all precious!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am no help... would want to keep them all too lol. They are way too adorable! Congratulations


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am wondering the same thing. I think some major criteria are: moms udder, milk ability, and maternal instincts. All depends on what your end goal is. Do you want to milk, show, or just pretty pets?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, since both bucklings are from the same dam it won't really help to compare udders etc. It is so hard to tell when they are young. 

It might help to see pictures of their dam and sire, just to see what problem areas to keep an eye on and what are standout traits you want to foster in the herd.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE doeling #1!!! I'd want to snatch her up, but I have enough goats for now, lol.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Put all the ones that are cute in one pen then sell the ones that are not in that pen.

Oh, wait........


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Put all the ones that are cute in one pen then sell the ones that are not in that pen.
> 
> Oh, wait........


Great idea!!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I meant I absolutely LOVE doeling #2 (our of Easter Basket). I love all the others, too, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE doeling #2!!!  ;-) :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah! Goat baby cuteness!  Good luck deciding who to keep. LoL They are all wonderful! 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats cute kids, I'm no help cause I would keep them all. :-:lovey:
good luck with your picks.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Blaze and doe #2


----------

